# Middleberg Liturgy of the Puritans



## Andrew Short (Nov 18, 2009)

it is only in Liturgies of the Western Church?


----------



## yeutter (Nov 18, 2009)

Isn't The Middleberg Liturgy is an English [Puritan] adaptation of Knox's Service Book?


----------

